# Corel Draw dateien in pdf umwandeln?



## scotty65 (24. August 2010)

Hallo kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich habe einen Flyer erstellt mit Skizze usw. (kein Foto) mit Corel Draw Graphics Suite 11 und möchte diese als pdf. umwandeln. Datei ist 24kb gross. Was muss ich tun? Wäre super wenn ich bald Hilfe bekommen würde. Besten Dank scotty65


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. August 2010)

Hi scotty65,

bestenfalls den Acrobat oder einen anderen PDF-Ersteller auf deinem Rechner installieren und dann über den Drucken-Dialog den Flyer in das gewünschte PDF-Format wandeln.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## scotty65 (25. August 2010)

Hallo Markus, das werde ich mal versuchen. Besten Dank schon mal. Lg scotty65


----------



## kalterjava (31. August 2010)

Hi,
das geht in Corel selbst. Datei --> PDF exportieren. Hier kannst du alles festlegen. Komprimierung, Reduzierung der Qualität oder sogar "Schriften in Pfade umwandeln". Funktioniert sehr gut.

VG
vom kaltenjava


----------



## scotty65 (31. August 2010)

Hallo und besten Dank für den Tipp. Habe es auch gleich ausprobiert und wie einfach wäre es wenn man "lesen" könnte. Macht voll Spaß mit dem Programm.
Lg von
scotty65


----------



## kalterjava (1. September 2010)

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte. Hab aus Corel heraus immer druckfähige Dokumente bekommen, die ohne Probleme bei der Druckerei angenommen wurden. Die 11er Version ist echt unkompliziert und übersichtlich. Gib das Programm nie mehr her  Kein anderer Anbieter kann so viel ich weiß cdr-Dateien öffnen, CorelDraw kann jedoch sehr viele Formate auch von Adobe öffnen.

LG
vom kaltenjava


----------

